# AOC Monitor



## abbyafton (Oct 15, 2011)

my two monitor AOC is the same model and i send it to a repair shop and they say that the damage of the first monitor is playback and the second monitor is picture tube is it ok to change the picture tube to the the other monitor that the only damage is the picture tube?

thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If they are the same model, it is likely that the parts are interchangeable. However, be very careful if you plan to do the work yourself. There are potentially lethal stored voltages in you monitor.


----------



## abbyafton (Oct 15, 2011)

the technician also said that.. we already change the playback of the other monitor cause it is ok and when we turn on there is no light on the picture tube but the board is functioning he said that the g2 current is to low when we check the playback but it is not the same model. now i said why dont we change the board to the other picture tube since they are the same but he said no why does he said that?


----------

